# tell me about cottonwood, please?



## tasunkawitko (Jun 4, 2008)

gentlemen - 

i saw on a couple of lists that cottonwood is recommended as a fuel and even as a potential fllavoring wood.

we don't have too many of the more traditional woods here (hickory, oak, etc.) but there is a abundant, never-ending supply of cottonwood. i am wondering if anyone has tried it and how the results were.

camping as a kid, i always loved the smell that a cottonwood fire would bring. the hotdogs, fish etc. that we cooked over those fires seemed fine, but i've always thought of cottonwood as a softwood along the same lines of aspen, which i have never seen listed as suitable for smoke cooking.

any experiences?


----------



## meatballtn (Jun 4, 2008)

If you already like the smell of the smoke , I would give it a try. I think it is a softer wood though.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 4, 2008)

I build decker pack saddle trees out of cottonwood. It is in the same family as aspen, birch and poplar. It is a hardwood in the sense that it is from a deciduous tree, but the wood itself has a soft feel to it as compared to oak, maple, etc. It is tougher than hell, and has been traditionally used for bridge and trailer decks (besides my use). I personally don't like the smell of it, but if you like it, give it a try. If you know of anyone up your way that mills it into lumber, let me know as I'm always looking for a source for my trees.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 5, 2008)

mulepackin -

considering that i spent some time living in lewistown and in the stockett/sand coulee area, i have a feeling we might have chewed some of the same dirt on a windy day, or something very similar.

i'll keep an eye out for a milled sourse, but to my knowledge, i don't think there is one. if you get the chance, feel free to post some pictures of your work at my website (see signature) as there is a good crowd there and many who might be interested in what you're making. also, there are quite a few montana boys there as it is a site started in montana as a source of hunting, fishing and outdoors information for montanans and has grown to cover the nation and in fact the world.

as for cottonwood for smoking, i might give it a try when i am more experienced and am able to do some experimenting, but for now, i think i will keep it regulated to campfires, where it does an outstanding job ~


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 6, 2008)

I say use it!  Anything that keeps less of those damn seeds from clogging up my gutters and air conditioner is fine by me!


----------



## 1894 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm with AJ , my lawn was almost white in spots yesterday , not to mention window screens in addition to what he posted 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  rotten dang trees .
 Unfortunatley , none of the ones around me are on my property. If they were I'd sure have some great bon-fire and cooking wood


----------

